# You Could Win a 2022 BMW M5 CS and Support the Charlize Theron Africa Outreach Project



## Mason776 (Feb 2, 2021)

Looking at the fine print, this looks like a horrible deal for the charity, with only ~15% of your donation actually going to them...



> When you donate for the chance to win an experience with a non-celebrity prize (like a car, vacation, or cash), *15% of your donation is guaranteed to go to the identified nonprofit beneficiary*, via a grant from CAF America. Typically between 65-75%, on average, is used to pay for experience costs, such as Prize costs, advertising and content creation, and payment processing fees.


----------



## ThomasCardin (Nov 1, 2017)

This was taking over my sponsored content on Instagram, it's sad to see it making to the newsletter now. Should be marked sponsored in the email.


----------



## Val Bllanco (Feb 17, 2021)

Sorry


----------

